# AnglerPraxis - Download derzeit nicht möglich?



## Beggersche (29. Dezember 2004)

Kann es sein, dass der Download von pdf-Dateien derzeit nicht funktioniert? Oder liegt´s an mir?


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: AnglerPraxis - Download derzeit nicht möglich?*

Liegt vielleicht an der Serverumstellung.
Werde das aber erst morgen abchecken können.


----------



## Truttafriend (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: AnglerPraxis - Download derzeit nicht möglich?*

wir haben die Serben umgemodelt :q    :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: AnglerPraxis - Download derzeit nicht möglich?*

Du bist gemein Tim)
Den Schreipfehler hab ich ausgebügelt.


----------



## Gnilftz (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: AnglerPraxis - Download derzeit nicht möglich?*



			
				Truttafriend schrieb:
			
		

> wir haben die Serben umgemodelt :q    :q




 |muahah:  |supergri  |supergri


----------



## Laksos (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: AnglerPraxis - Download derzeit nicht möglich?*



> AnglerPraxis - Download derzeit nicht möglich?


Endlich ist Franky wieder mal was schuld!  :q  :q  :q
.
.
.
(Ich bin mir sicher, dass das bald behoben wird.)
.


----------



## Franky (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: AnglerPraxis - Download derzeit nicht möglich?*

Hi Leutz,

Problem wurde beseitigt! Mit der Umstellung hat sich auch etwas im Download-Pfad geändert, dass ich "bereinigt" habe!!

Unter IE und Adobe Acrobat 5.0 keine Probleme mehr - weder beim direkten Anzeigen, noch beim einfachen Download!


----------



## Sailfisch (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: AnglerPraxis - Download derzeit nicht möglich?*

Gute Arbeit!


----------



## atair (1. Januar 2005)

*AW: AnglerPraxis - Download derzeit nicht möglich?*

Danke schön!!!


----------

